# Flatteur



## magamago

Ciao a tutti, sono un po' impicciata con traduzioni sui vini francesi. e ho qualche parola da chiarire. Chiederei la prima cosa: qualcuno sa come si possa tradurre 'flatteur' COTES DU RHONE 1997


----------



## Necsus

Mah, credo che dipenda dal contesto, perché ai vini si sentono abbinare gli aggettivi più improbabili. Potrebbe essere un normale _piacevole,_ _gradevole_ o _amabile_ (_flatteur_ viene definito anche con _agréable_)_,_ o un più intrigante _carezzevole_, _lusinghiero_ (CLIC), o _seducente_...!
Ma aspetta altri pareri, 'che è meglio', come direbbe Puffo Quattrocchi.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Le verbe *flatter* a plusieurs sens. 

Dans ton contexte, *flatter* signifie, délecter, charmer, tant au sens physique qu'au moral.

*délecter *= dilettare
*se délecter de* = dilettarsi in 

E.g. Ce vin flatte le goût.


----------



## magamago

be' grazie a tutti. in relatà credo che sia da intendersi più in senso esagerato. E' un aggettivo con cui si definiscono i Bordeaux, i Margaux che non mi pare si possano definire dilettevoli... 
Comunque Grazie. 
MM


----------



## magamago

Scusate, altra domanda: cosa significa Croupes de graves fines d’origine Garonnaise??? 
Io avrei intuito una cosa come 'zona di avvallamenti di ghiaia fine tipici della  Garonna'. 
Che dite? è corretto? rende??
grazie!!
MM


----------

